# Linux Mint



## Drone (Nov 22, 2012)

Go and grab it if you're late to the party. It was released few days before. 


New features:

MATE 1.4 

Cinnamon 1.6

MDM (display manager)

Software Manager now runs as root, so users no longer have to type in their password every time they click “install”

MintStick has replaced USB-ImageWriter

You can read more about new features here



kthxbai


----------



## Peter1986C (Nov 23, 2012)

I might pass on it, I rather use Debian or Sabayon.


----------



## SIGSEGV (Dec 9, 2012)

i got minor trouble (it's kinda annoying) with mint's nadia cinnamon release as my desktop resolution could not fit in 1920x1080 mode. Therefore i should lowering of its resolution using 1680x1050 despite using nvidia's latest driver (310.19)


----------



## Peter1986C (Dec 10, 2012)

Did you set the resoklution in nVidia's CP or in the "monitor" section of the CP of Cinnamon/Mint (it is split like that, resolution is most likely a "Mint" (underlying system) related thing)?
The best is to set it in the nvidia CP. Run as root and choose to save in in the X configuration file (if the nV CP styill has that option).


----------



## SIGSEGV (Dec 10, 2012)

Chevalr1c said:


> Did you set the resoklution in nVidia's CP or in the "monitor" section of the CP of Cinnamon/Mint (it is split like that, resolution is most likely a "Mint" (underlying system) related thing)?
> The best is to set it in the nvidia CP. Run as root and choose to save in in the X configuration file (if the nV CP styill has that option).



i've tried both methods and neither through nvidia's cp nor cinnamon's display cp could not solve this problem.


----------



## Peter1986C (Dec 10, 2012)

ok


----------



## Aquinus (Dec 10, 2012)

SIGSEGV said:


> i've tried both methods and neither through nvidia's cp nor cinnamon's display cp could not solve this problem.



Does it just not work or does it give you an error? I personally stopped using nVidia on *nix because it gives me trouble with multi-monitors every time and as a developer nothing pisses me off more than having to mess with my display configuration. Sometimes it would update, sometimes it wouldn't, it always wanted a restart and every time I did get it to work it would either create an X Window display with nothing or expanding the first display when AMD just works when you say, "Expand into this screen." Not to turn this into and AMD vs nVidia war, but I've had terrible luck with nVidia *nix drivers and recently quite the opposite with FGLRX (it used to give me grief, but now it just works.)


----------



## SIGSEGV (Dec 10, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> Does it just not work or does it give you an error? I personally stopped using nVidia on *nix because it gives me trouble with multi-monitors every time and as a developer nothing pisses me off more than having to mess with my display configuration. Sometimes it would update, sometimes it wouldn't, it always wanted a restart and every time I did get it to work it would either create an X Window display with nothing or expanding the first display when AMD just works when you say, "Expand into this screen." Not to turn this into and AMD vs nVidia war, but I've had terrible luck with nVidia *nix drivers and recently quite the opposite with FGLRX (it used to give me grief, but now it just works.)



it gives me an error, somehow whenever i force the display resolution into 1920x1080 mode, it has the outer 5% or so of the desktop screen off the screen. Thus about 5% of the outer edge of the desktop is not visible and makes the bottom menu bar off screen. For your information, i currently use LCD HDTV 22" which capable running on FullHD mode. In addition i connected my computer to monitor using HDMI. I haven't had any issues with my HD7970 card.


----------



## Aquinus (Dec 10, 2012)

SIGSEGV said:


> i currently use LCD HDTV 22" which capable running on FullHD mode.



Have you tried adjusting over/under scan? I'm not sure what options nVidia's CP offers now, but I tend to have to adjust overscan on HDTVs to get it to fit right.


----------



## SIGSEGV (Dec 11, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> Have you tried adjusting over/under scan? I'm not sure what options nVidia's CP offers now, but I tend to have to adjust overscan on HDTVs to get it to fit right.



yes, i have tried to over/under scan my monitor and as result my display went crazy and got terrible pixelated (or perhaps blurry?) even i could not see nor read the letters.


----------



## SIGSEGV (Dec 17, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> Have you tried adjusting over/under scan? I'm not sure what options nVidia's CP offers now, but I tend to have to adjust overscan on HDTVs to get it to fit right.



problem solved after read the README file, took a lil bit observation then adding 


```
Option "UseEDID" "FALSE"
```

to xorg.conf and voiilaa.. 

in conclusion their driver still buggies especially on hdtv edid




> Option "UseEDID" "boolean"
> 
> By default, the NVIDIA X driver makes use of a display device's EDID, when available, during construction of its mode pool. The EDID is used as a source for possible modes, for valid frequency ranges, and for collecting data on the physical dimensions of the display device for computing the DPI (see Appendix E, Dots Per Inch). However, if you wish to disable the driver's use of the EDID, you can set this option to False:
> 
> ...


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 18, 2012)

SIGSEGV said:


> problem solved after read the README file, took a lil bit observation then adding
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



this isn't unusual for HDTVs. mine did this as well and i just had to open up the nvidia control panel and adjust overscan. no manual editing of xorg.conf necessary.


----------



## SIGSEGV (Dec 27, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> this isn't unusual for HDTVs. mine did this as well and i just had to open up the nvidia control panel and adjust overscan. no manual editing of xorg.conf necessary.



some people have this kind of trouble with their HDTV on nvidia driver, but the others reported just fine.


----------



## Drone (May 31, 2014)

*Linux Mint 17 Qiana *released

http://blog.linuxmint.com/?p=2627


----------

